#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 趕工下的結果orz(+2/5活動照

## gelidwolf

因為想cos一下參加2014活動->這個 http://www.ccpa.org.tw/tica/t0073.php

就重做了一顆頭.然後又用了不是泡棉的材質去做..結果大失敗阿阿阿

本來要做這隻的頭


結果變成這樣

而且做出來的下巴卡卡的整個不會動orz..

有請高手指教一下該怎麼弄嗚喔>"<

...不過還是會穿去玩就是XD~

希望有狼能跟本狼一起去玩(?

2/5號活動結束XD~好好玩,果然有伴一起比較好玩阿阿~唔~希望下次能更多獸一起亂晃(?!

以下為活動圖片,另一隻獸是彩麟哦~超可愛~本狼都萌到了XD

----------


## 狗熊

> 希望有狼能跟本狼一起去玩(?


```自己是很也想去看看;不過過年自身也還是有些事要弄,不知道到時能不能去就是了 :wuffer_grin: .

----------


## 巴特爾

想穿毛也可以等 2.15~16 的開拓動漫祭阿~  http://www.f-2.com.tw/index.php?q=ff
該場次毛毛出沒較頻繁 可以試試

----------


## gelidwolf

高雄太遠了orz..這個來回太吃力..好可惜~"~高鐵票不便宜阿XD

To狗熊:
          是說~來一下下也不錯嘛XD~體會一下熱鬧(?

----------


## 亞克納德

今天在排木棉花時有看到大大您呢><
在隊伍旁邊跟著另一隻獸手牽手搖擺 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 狗熊

> To狗熊:
>           是說~來一下下也不錯嘛XD~體會一下熱鬧(?


恩!~其實也很想阿,可惜是真的可能不能去 :wuffer_frown: 
(```今天自己也有看到那個新聞台在轉播,的確還蠻多人的 :wuffer_grin: ).

----------


## 巴特爾

WOW  讚讚
玩毛就是要多隻才壯觀嘎WWW
希望有機會能跟Gelid一起閒逛~

----------


## gelidwolf

To:巴特爾
下次活動:http://www.f-2.com.tw/index.php?q=ff/shedule2014
想去參加4月26...PF20的活動~~

時間允許的話就一起去吧XDD
然後想個動作大家一起做(?!

To亞克納德
是說其實妳可以來跟我們湊熱鬧XD

To狗熊
這次沒遇到妳真可惜~希望下次能跟妳一起玩~~



To巴特爾
FF喔...本狼沒寒暑假這種東西~~~
看甚麼時後比較多獸有空一起去就甚麼時候去吧XD...阿~要先說有空的時間嘿

----------


## 巴特爾

PF倒是沒去過  不過時間關係 可能比較沒辦法  
FF比較有可能會出沒 畢竟都是在寒暑假期間XD"

----------


## 狗熊

> To狗熊
> 這次沒遇到妳真可惜~希望下次能跟妳一起玩~~


``只能說希望下次也可以一起玩 :wuffer_wink: 
(看了你放的連接,也許要寒暑假期間才會較有空 :wuffer_grin: )

----------


## 菜鳥

我想問一下，如果你不是用泡棉做頭的話，那你是用什麼東西去做的？
你在做獸頭時，吻部可以做短一點、耳朵做分開點
應該就可以做得比之前好了
至於下顎的部分⋯如果可以讓我知道你的問題是出在哪個地方的話
我或許會幫你解決

----------

